# Empfangsquittung bei Outlook 2003



## RaBastel (20. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es bei Outlook 2003 eine Möglichkeit eine Empfangsbestätigung vom Empfänger zu erzwingen ? 
Also ich mein jetzt kein Textfeld mit "Bestätigen oder Ihr PC löst sich in Luft auf" 

Es gibt ja die Empfangsbestätigungs - Funktion. Jedoch kann hier der Empfänger ja entscheiden ob er diese senden will, oder nicht. 
Ich hätte aber gerne auf jeden Fall eine Bestätigungsmail, wenn der Empfänger die Mail angeklickt hat (wenn er sie ungelesen löscht erhalte ich ja eine Meldung).

Läßt sich so etwas irgendwie realisieren ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Grimreaper (22. März 2008)

So weit ich weiss geht das gluecklicherweise nicht.


----------



## RaBastel (22. März 2008)

Wieso glücklicherweise ?
Wer nichts zu verbergen hat sollte doch kein problem damit haben den Empfang einer Email zu bestätigen. Um mehr gehts ja gar nicht


----------



## darkframe (22. März 2008)

RaBastel hat gesagt.:


> Wer nichts zu verbergen hat sollte doch kein problem damit haben den Empfang einer Email zu bestätigen.


Hi,

das sehe ich aber total anders! Stelle Dir mal vor, bei den ganzen Spam-Mails würde eine zwangsweise Bestätigung funktionieren. Na dann ist aber Tanz in Deinem Emailkonto! Dadurch wüsste der Versender ja erst, dass die Email-Adresse tatsächlich existiert.

Das ist schon gut so, dass z.B. Thunderbird mich darauf aufmerksam macht, wenn eine Bestätigung angefordert wurde und ich dann schön auf "Nee, will ich nicht schicken" klicken kann.


----------



## RaBastel (22. März 2008)

Die Spam Mail Versender wissen auch ohne diese Bestätigungsmail, daß es die Email Adresse gibt. Email Adressen werden verkauft, wie andere pers. Daten auch, das ist längst bekannt. 
Es geht ja bei Outlook, daß man eine Bestätigung erhält, wenn der Empfänger die EMail ungesehen gelöscht hat. Du erhältst dann eine Benachrichtigung "Der Empfänger hat die Nachricht ungelesen gelöscht". Also somit hättest DU die selbe Problematik, und dies funktioniert schon lange.
Ehrlich gesagt gings mir auch lediglich um die Info ob es geht oder nicht. Eine Diskussion über moralische Grundsätze oder ähnliches wollte nicht anstoßen


----------



## darkframe (22. März 2008)

RaBastel hat gesagt.:


> Es geht ja bei Outlook, daß man eine Bestätigung erhält, wenn der Empfänger die EMail ungesehen gelöscht hat. Du erhältst dann eine Benachrichtigung "Der Empfänger hat die Nachricht ungelesen gelöscht". Also somit hättest DU die selbe Problematik, und dies funktioniert schon lange.


Hi,

ich weiß ja nicht, woher DU diese Erkenntnis hast, aber das ist Quark (sorry). Teste es doch einfach mal.

Ehe ich hier Blödsinn erzähle, habe ich den Test gerade eben noch einmal gemacht. Man täuscht sich ja auch manchmal... Meine Frau nutzt Outlook 2003 und wenn man da die Einstellung für Empfangsbestätigungen auf "Nie eine Antwort senden" setzt, dann geht auch nichts raus, egal ob man die Mail ungelesen löscht oder nicht.

Ach ja, um zu testen, ob überhaupt eine Empfangsbestätigung angefordert wurde, habe ich mal kurz "Immer eine Antwort senden" eingestellt und eine weitere Testmail abgeschickt. Dann geht auch bei "Ungelesen Löschen" eine Antwort raus. Aber wer das so einstellt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Kurzum, und ohne Grundsatzdiskussion: Du liegst falsch.

Edit:
Zu den Spams: Die Versender brauchen überhaupt keine Email-Adressen. Denen reicht (wie alles Folgende stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt) die Adresse eine Email-Servers. An den werden dann die Spams geschickt, mit allen möglichen IP-Varianten. Auch Deine Email-Adresse ist, vereinfacht gesagt, nichts anderes als eine Abfolge von Ziffern, ähnlich einer IP. Daher erhält man manchesmal auch scheinbar eine Email von sich selbst. Da wird nur die IP als Absender eingetragen, die auch als Adresse gewählt wurde. Nur ansatzweise halbseriöse Versender bezahlen für die Adressen.


----------



## RaBastel (23. März 2008)

Interessant. Ich liege also falsch, aber dennoch bestätigst Du , daß es unter gewissen Einstellungen (die Dir offeischtlich überhahaupt nicht behagen) funktioniert.....
Ich brauche nichts zu testen...ich erhalte seit ca 6 Monaten exakt solche Bestätigungen...die ja überhaupot nicht möglich sind 

Laßt mal stecken. Ich wollte eine einfache Antwort auf eine einfache Frage. Das war hier wohl zuviel verlangt. Hat sich ohnehin erledigt, da meine Frage in einem anderen Forum mehr als zufriedenstellend beantwortet wurde. Also viel Spaß noch auf Eurem Moral Trip


----------



## darkframe (23. März 2008)

RaBastel hat gesagt.:


> Interessant. Ich liege also falsch, aber dennoch bestätigst Du , daß es unter gewissen Einstellungen (die Dir offeischtlich überhahaupt nicht behagen) funktioniert.....
> Ich brauche nichts zu testen...ich erhalte seit ca 6 Monaten exakt solche Bestätigungen...die ja überhaupot nicht möglich sind


Hi,

hallo? Richtig lesen musst Du schon und warum fragst Du überhaupt, wenn Du doch schon seit 6 Monaten so erfolgreich damit arbeitest? Hat wohl doch nicht ganz geklappt. Ach ja, Moral... Was hat das Thema nun bitte mit Moral zu tun?

Natürlich ist es möglich, wenn es der Empfänger zulässt. Aber es geht eben NICHT, und auch nicht zwangsweise, wenn der Empfänger es NICHT zulässt. Pinkt. Wenn Dir diese Antwort zu schwierig war...

Deine funktionierenden Bestätigungen zeigen Dir lediglich, dass der Empfänger das Versenden von Empfangsbestätigungen automatisch oder manuell zulässt. Du wolltest aber Empfangsbestätigungen grundsätzlich erzwingen und zwar auch dann, wenn der Empfänger es nicht will. So habe ich es zumindest verstanden. Genau das aber geht eben nicht, wenn der Empfänger nicht will. Ich rede hier natürlich von "normalen" Verhältnissen und nicht von gehackten Rechnern.

Aber glaube Du ruhig weiter daran, dass Du Empfangsbestätigungen von einem sauberen Rechner auch dann bekommst, wenn der Empfänger das nicht freigegeben hat.


----------

